# Diodos dobles vs transistor



## latinphoenix7 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola,

Cuál es la diferencia entre un *diodo doble *(de la etapa secundaria de una fuente atx)) y un *transistor* ( de la etapa primaria de una fuente atx. ?


Yo sé medir/testear transistores NPN con multitester digital.

De lo que puedo ver, los diodos dobles se parecen, físicamente, a los transistores, pero no sé como se pueden medir con un multitester digital.

Según he leido en otro foro dicen que para medir estos diodos dobles se los tiene que desoldar con todo el disipador y medirlos fuera.  Si hago eso los diodos dobles todavía están uninos mediante el disipador, asi que me pregunto si es necesario separarlo también del disipador para que la medición sea correcta porque vienen entornillados al disipador 2 diodos dobles con un transistor.

Podrian guiarme por favor, como puedo medir estos diodos dobles y que lecturas aprox deben darme en mi multitester digital.  Tengo una fuente cuyos dichos diodos dobles están como quemados y necesito testearlo.

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2010)

latinphoenix7 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Cuál es la diferencia entre un *diodo doble *(de la etapa secundaria de una fuente atx)) y un *transistor* ( de la etapa primaria de una fuente atx. ?....


Para conocer si es un diodo doble o un transistor puedes simular el funcionamiento del transistor aplicando una corriente ligera sobre el pin que parecería ser Base y mides si comienza a conducir entre las patas restantes (En ambas polaridades), esto suponiendo que no puedas leer o desconozcas el código del dispositivo.

También puedes mirar de acuerdo a su función en el esquema, si esta sobre primario o secundario del transformador.


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Jul 2, 2010)

Me estás diciendo que un diodo doble se testea de igual manera que un transistor???
Yo estoy seguro que tengo un componente el cual es un diodo doble, lo que quiero ahora es saber cómo medirlo o testearlo para asegurarme de que está bien, usando un multimetro digital. 

Podría darme los pasos por favor?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 2, 2010)

1)Ponés el tester en la función de probador de diodos (usualmente es el mismo que el probador de continuidad, con un buzzer).

2)Medís según sean de ánodo o cátodo central. Hay que medir en directa y en inversa para asegurarse de que no estén pinchados.

3)Listo.

La otra forma es probarlos con una carga y con corriente, pero si dan bien con el tester nomás, es un 99% seguro que andan.

Saludos


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Jul 3, 2010)

Gracias por responder, y discúlpeme la insistencia.

El diodo doble tiene 3 patas: *izquiera, centro y derecha, cuál es ánodo y cuál es cátodo?.*
Para un transistor normalmente la pata izquiera es la base, pata del centro es el colector y la pata de la derecha es el emisor. Entiendo perfectemente eso de medir de directa e inversa pero para un transistor, incluso es más fiable usar un multimetro análogico en RX1 y RX10K, pero es otro asunto.

No entiendo eso de medir según sea el ánodo y el cátodo central.

Todavía me sigue pareciendo que un "diodo dobe" se mide de la misma manera que un transistor NPN, pero supongo que debe existir alguna diferencia por algo tienen diferentes nombres, ¿verdad?


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 3, 2010)

no es mas fácil poner el código del semiconductor en google y fijarse que es?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2010)

latinphoenix7 dijo:


> El diodo doble tiene 3 patas: *izquiera, centro y derecha, cuál es ánodo y cuál es cátodo?.*


La central es común a ambos diodos.
Puede ser el ánodo y las dos de las puntas son cátodos o puede ser el cátodo y las dos de las puntas son ánodos.
En general, los diodos apuntan "para adentro" (cátodo central).


latinphoenix7 dijo:


> Para un transistor normalmente la pata izquiera es la base, pata del centro es el colector y la pata de la derecha es el emisor.


Nop... En general los encapsulados TO220 y de más potencia tienen ese orden de patas.
En la mayoría de los demás no. Es muy raro encontrar un TO92 con esa distribución, lo mismo que los SOT32.


latinphoenix7 dijo:


> Entiendo perfectemente eso de medir de directa e inversa pero para un transistor...


¿Tenés idea de lo que es un diodo?


latinphoenix7 dijo:


> ...me sigue pareciendo que un "diodo dobe" se mide de la misma manera que un transistor NPN, pero supongo que debe existir alguna diferencia por algo tienen diferentes nombres, ¿verdad?


Insisto: ¿Tenés idea de lo que es un diodo? (o de lo que hacés al medir transistores con el probador de continuidad).

Saludos


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Nn diodo la union PN con 2 extremos anodo (+) y catodo(-), cuya
característica más distintiva es permitir el flujo de la corriente en 
una sola dirección ( de anodo a catodo) y a la inversa bloquea el flujo 
de la corriente en la direccion opuesta. También, el diodo de silicio ( más común para mí)
conduce o se vuelve conductor en polarización directa con tension de aprox 0,6.

Un diodo puede fallar si llega a:
Abierto
Corto
Presentar Fugaz

Gracias por su excelente explicación sobre los diodos dobles, y algo que no sabía era eso de los transistores T220, T092 y SOT32.  a qué se refiere exactamente con encapsulados? son tipos de diodos? o series de los diodos?
En fuentes de poder de Pc, qué encapsulado normalmente se usa más?.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 4, 2010)

Para saber si es diodo doble, o transistor, hay que conocer como funcionan...

Para que? Porque una vez que identificas lo que presumiblemente es la base, o el electrodo común, entonces se conecta el dispositivo para hacer la prueba de ganancia BETA. Desechando si esta dañado, como comento latinphoenix, ocurriran dos cosas. 
1) Presenta conduccion, eso quiere decir que es un transistor y esta encendido. (ahi es donde se necesita la teoria para conectar e interpretar el resultado)
2) Nunca enciende, por consiguiente es un diodo doble.

En pocas palabras, hay que tener conocimientos teoricos sobre los transistores para poder determinar la diferencia sin referencia alguna, ya que a parte de saber interpretar una beta, en caso de que sea transistor, hay que ahora buscar al emiso y el colector.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2010)

latinphoenix7 dijo:


> ....eso de los transistores T220, T092 y SOT32.  a qué se refiere exactamente con encapsulados? son tipos de diodos? o series de los diodos?


Son encapsulados, adentro puede haber cualquier cosa.
Mirá el datasheet del BC547 (es muy común) y tenés un ejemplo de un TO92.
Un BD139 viene el SOT32, y los TIP31, en un TO220, igual que la mayoría de los diodos dobles 



latinphoenix7 dijo:


> En fuentes de poder de Pc, qué encapsulado normalmente se usa más?.


Mirá una fuente y te darás cuenta... 

Saludos


----------

